# Facebook/MSN links?



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Not sure if this has been done before but I'm thinking if you have a facebook/MSN, add the link here so people can chat outside the forum? Feel free to blow me down on this idea if you like, s'just a suggestion 

I am red_and_peane[at]hotmail.com 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm marcia rano on facebook

and my msn add is - [email protected]


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Emma Sherry on facebook

[email protected] on msn =]


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm [email protected]

Char
xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm [email protected] on Facebook


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

mu bun charley has a profile on FB so feel free to add him lol [email protected]


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm *Gemma Louise Naylor* on Facebook.

My MSN is [email protected]


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

eeeek!!

I am Cheryl Chesnie Diana Bark on FB.

[email protected]

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

im Bex Watson on FB

and [email protected] on MSN

but im not really on msn at the min because im on mobile internet and it just freezes and crashes whenever i get on it =(

we rang up on monday about a new router and they said 5 days at least for it =(


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Facebook: Kerstin Hill
msn: [email protected]


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> im Bex Watson on FB
> 
> and [email protected] on MSN
> 
> ...


One of your mutual friends on facebook is my friend too  small world lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Marcia said:


> One of your mutual friends on facebook is my friend too  small world lol


i just saw i was like :O WOW! deff a small world lol!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I only know Beth through my OH. He's good friends with her


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

ahh i work with her at co-op (oh the joys) seeing her later on actually =p


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH used to work at the co-op. He was sacked unfairly. He had time off due to a back injury 
Then he took them to court over it and won :thumbup:

Tell her i'm saying hi


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

oooo good for him! co-op is really a horrid place to work =( the only reason im staying is because its 5 mins away from where i live haha

i will do =D


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

We should all pick a time and have a big gab on msn one night


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

yeaa should deff do that


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm Saskia Tett on facebook


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

MSN - [email protected]
FB - Lisa Bradley


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

F.B hannah-louise prior

and

MSN- [email protected]


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Indie said:


> MSN - [email protected]
> FB - Lisa Bradley


haha i wondered who just added me =p


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol twas me. I have added everyone i can but i couldn't find some.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Indie said:


> Lol twas me. I have added everyone i can but i couldn't find some.


you didnt add me  im the one with eyeliner on 

Hannah-louise prior


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> you didnt add me  im the one with eyeliner on
> 
> Hannah-louise prior


i added you =)


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yay acceptedyou


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

yay =D 

we should all deff do an msn night =D


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree with the MSN night! Should have internet back at home by the beginning of July hopefully. At the moment I'm just stealing internet from the library 

Also on Facebook I'm Red Dunne 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

FB Im under Laura Mealing and email is [email protected]


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

On Facebook im:

Ony Me | Facebook


----------

